# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  What Do You Turn Into?

## INeverWakeUp

What do like to turn into during your lucid dreams? My personal favorite is werewolves. I love to turn into a werewolf in my dreams(if you read my DJ, then I think you already know that). It's a lot of fun, and it adds all the action. But my question to you DV, is what do you turn into?

----------


## Invader

Usually a dragon, or something in between. A scaly version of myself with leathery wings and claws and a tail. Otherwise, various birds. It's not common, but when I change, those are what I go for.

----------


## slash112

I think in the majority of my LDs I turned into Iron Man.

My last LD was the best one for it. 
I turned into Iron Man this way:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Nice one Slash112.

----------


## Philosopher8659

I envy all of you. I am still trying to turn into a real boy.

----------


## kookyinc

I haven't done it, but I'd like to be a penguin or a bra.  :;-):

----------


## Thyspacegoat

Haven't turned into anything so far but If I got the opportunity I'd be a werewolf as well.

----------


## Hukif

Turn into? I just modify my body to get claws, don't know if that counts <.<

----------


## Kaos

Well, I think my sig basically sums it up.  :smiley: 

I try to stay away from the anthro version of a werewolf as much as I can, and will usually stay in a large timber wolf form until the end of my LDs.  So, I like shifting into a wolf like you, being a werewolf in nearly 100% of my LDs.

----------


## Mynden

Tonight, I plan to turn into Alex Mercer from Prototype. The pic is him in the armor. The two powers I use in dreams are the Whip fists and the Blade fist 

Alexmercer.jpg

----------


## BlakeE45

Mynden, see ya at the moon. You know where. xD

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Like Walms, I usually just modify parts of my body for claws/blades/etc. I've turned into the Incredible Hulk, once, and though I've been a werewolf in a couple of non-lucids, I've only consciously transformed into only one, while lucid, that I can think of.

It was _awesome_, though.  :vicious:

----------


## Hidden

A cat, of course. =3  Maybe a panther.

----------


## kevojy

How do you transform, like do you have a method for it? I'd like to try werewolf, and a piece of paper being wrote on.. That would be pretty hard though I imagine  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol @ a piece of paper being wrote on. Random, yet awesome.  ::chuckle:: 

And all I really did was imagine myself changing. It was a quick change, like the Lycans in Underworld. I basically just hunched over and imagined the hair shooting up out of my back and shoulders; flexed my fingers so that the claws came right out; and put a fierce snarl on my face, imagining my face elongated. The whole transformation took about 3 seconds, and worked like a charm.  :smiley:

----------


## AstralFae18

a mermaid >_>. either the dream starts off and i'm a mermaid or like one of my last lds, i decided i needed to be one to cross this river, and it just happened with no kind of transition whatsoever o_e.

----------


## Akai

Most of the time I just turn into my Manga-Me (Me, but the way I'd look in a manga. Use that a lot in Drawing-Class.), or I turn into an Ermine. Sometimes I also modify those two appearances with wings, claws, and so on.

----------


## juroara

> Usually a dragon, or something in between. A scaly version of myself with leathery wings and claws and a tail.



I aim for dragon, I get gargoyle! That's usually how it works for me. Out of the past ten years I've only been a full dragon twice. In both cases I was huge in comparison to humans, very scaly, giant claws, I could feel my wings and my tail. And I didn't care at all for human affairs - _silly humans_!

I think being stressed about jobs, and money and bills, and dept makes it hard to turn into a dragon that has no need or care for these things  :Sad: 

But, turning into a gargoyle is still fun! I love running on my toes. I imagine the werewolves here like it too  ::D: 



Every now and then I have trouble running in a dream. A lot of times I find it easier to run on all fours. Not sure if I transformed into anything, or if I just look like a freak.

----------


## XeL

I sort of transformed into an eagle the other day... sort of.

----------


## Cairus

I've turned into Altair(http://www.gamerdna.com/uimage/EDtFS...air_1_-jpg.jpg) a couple of times now, though I usually am just a taller version of myself with longer hair and darker skin.

I think the strangest transformation I ever went through was during a non LD- where my dick somehow turned into an enormous chainsaw and I ran around town 'impregnating the citizens with death'. (AHH! lol)

----------


## pllplp

I just had a non lucid where I was geeting a power and I was concentrating so it would be ability to transform inot other people. I started walking down a street and I had to look at people and say somethnig and I would transform into them. I did it couple times and then started looking for more interesting people to turn into.
I wish I could remember what I had to say to do it but I cant.
Transformation is a really high ranked lucid goal for me. So I am always trying to think about it in dreams and stuff.

----------


## Taosaur

It's never occurred to me to transform myself in a LD, as I'm usually transforming my environment. I've been a fugitive anthro werewolf in a non-LD, and I could jump a mile like the Hulk or something, so that was cool. I also took an arrow downward into my shoulder in that dream.

----------


## Praise

I accidentally turned into a wolf not long ago.

----------


## Laretta

Dolphin or a mermaid. I really want to experience the feeling when I surf on the waves or jumping out of water at high speeds.

----------


## sloth

...a wolf...  ::roll::

----------


## Taffy

A lion once. But it wasnt a clear lucid. Id like to try it again after my main goal, which is to turn into a bird

----------


## Puffin

I've been a wolf a few times, I've been Iron Man _who knows how many times_... Well, I've worn his suit at least).  :tongue2:  
I've been a dragon once or twice... 

There's some others, but I can't remember right now.

----------


## siuol

in a non-lucid i turned into a leaf... yes a leaf, not floating down or anything, just on the ground. i didnt even look like a one, i just crouched down, and felt deep down that i was a leaf, and everyone just walked by me without noticing, so to them i must have looked like an ordinary leaf.

----------


## AscendedSleeper

-Wolf (and many anthropomorphic varieties)
-Crazy skinny blue dragon thing with absurdly long arms and giant wings
-A giant bear (house sized). Not lucid, and didn't notice anything strange until I woke up (its amazing the things dream logic can explain away).
-A swarm of bees (That was my intention. It only worked for about 1/4 of my body and wasn't very vivid)

Definitely one of my favorite things to do. Recently my lucids have been more realistic and I have had more difficulty unfortunately.

----------


## Soulnote

I've tried to transform into a cat, but no, I couldn't

----------


## Recidul

I turn into a bird. It's a very easy way to fly and I've never had problems with shapeshifting.

----------


## Halfbaker

I can never shapeshift but if I could I would probably try to do anything out of the box and a little unconventional. Like an intangible mist or a body of water, maybe even the blob. Sadly the best so far is an attempt at a snake that ended up being a sloppy excuse for a merman. Oh well ):

Edit: Scratch that, I want to be a Grue!! Better not wander into the dark when your asleep, I'll be waiting (:

----------


## Prism

Once, in a non-lucid, I was a peacock.

----------


## Thorim

i only shapeshifted two times, once into a normal wolf (dunno if you consider this being a werewolf anyway  :Confused: ) and once into a bat, which was definetly extremly funny

----------


## dragoon88

One of you mentioned it, but I would like to hear from others also: When you transform into something which have limbs humans don't have, do you feel them? For exampel: If you turn into say a tiger, would you feel your tail?

And when you turn into an animal with wings, say a dragon, does it feel just like your arms flapping (but the wings look like a dragons), or do you feel the membrane and such?

----------


## Puffin

I've felt my tail when I was a dragon once. It felt very realistic; I could feel the muscles and skin moving as if it were just an extra limb. I could also feel my wings flexing, along with the individual fingers in the wings. It can require a bit of imagination sometimes, if you not only want to see something but feel it too.

----------


## Osmodin

I just stay me. Ill work on shape shifting once i master being able to manipulate all objects in a dream without touching them of any size material and shape. Kinda like using the "force" from star wars and after mastering teleportation.

----------


## MBA42

I swear a DC turned into a werewolf and something blew it up. Woke up thinking "What just happened?"

----------


## Xeyj

I plan on turning into Roxas next LD (One of my LD goals is to defeat both Sora and Riku in a Keyblade duel)

And I'm not sure if it counts but I nearly got turned into a vamp recently in a non LD, woke up just as the blood was falling.

----------


## SoulClaw

ive transformed into a guy from ffxiii battle arena (i think) but had these two duel black swords

----------


## Baron Samedi

Shapeshifting. You like this.

----------


## SilverBullet

More than once I've turned into a giant bat. And I've turned into a fly once.

----------


## zebrah

> What do like to turn into during your lucid dreams? My personal favorite is werewolves. I love to turn into a werewolf in my dreams(if you read my DJ, then I think you already know that). It's a lot of fun, and it adds all the action. But my question to you DV, is what do you turn into?



I do not intentionally morph into anything on a regular basis. Although in a non lucid dream I was a woman.

----------


## dreamcatcher81

I like to become pure awareness no legs arms or body of any kind just pure thought energy flying through space. namaste.

----------


## Stubert

I normally just do modifications (wings, wolverine claws ect...) Although when i was younger I used to have a recurring dream where I was a werewolf, It would always end with me being shot by a silver bullet. :/

----------


## Cay

In non-LDs I'll often be Link from Zelda, and I've succeeded in transforming into him in an LD. Feels a lot weirder to be a man in a lucid dream  ::|: 
I was a hawk once, and  then a shark.
This thread has inspired me to practice transformation!

----------


## Pistachio

*I've not turned into anything but I really want to feel what it's like to have an extra limb. My ultimate creature would be a Griffin/ Gryfen/ etc. I have ran on all fours before and been fast but weirdly i was still human, so I still don't get how I do it without feeling strange... hmmmm*

----------


## Puffin

> *I've not turned into anything but I really want to feel what it's like to have an extra limb. My ultimate creature would be a Griffin/ Gryfen/ etc. I have ran on all fours before and been fast but weirdly i was still human, so I still don't get how I do it without feeling strange... hmmmm*



It helps to read up a little bit on anatomy. The bend in a bird's leg, for instance, is actually the ankle, while the lower part is the foot, then the elongated toes. Relating stuff like that to how your own leg is set up can help make being an animal or other creature more realistic.  :smiley:

----------


## jmanjohn

I turn into a firebender. I'm still myself, but i get all the abilities associated with firebending including electricity.

----------


## pointofbeing

I have a few times turned into a wolf-fox like creature but with no fur just human skin, it was insanely awesome! And if I could design how it looked, it would be a perfect horror show.

----------


## Vincent Venatici

I haven't managed to transform into anything yet, but werewolf or vampire now sounds AMAZING! I think there are far too many possibilities though! Even being a piece of paper being written on sounds so intriguing!

----------


## Wrangler

I've been lots of things... usually when I am angry I turn into a werewolf, every time a different kind... it's odd. Once I was a giant snake which was nifty  :smiley:

----------


## t0m

I personally enjoy turning into things that don't exist in the real world.

----------


## BobbyLance

I still haven't transformed into anything other than being a human. But one of my dream goals is to transform into a prawn(not the shrimp), you know, the one in district 9. It kinda looks like this:

----------


## lawilahd

Haven't ever shapeshifted never tried actually

----------


## Mancon

I transformed into a car last night  ::D:

----------


## fOrceez

Does this include partial transformations?

----------


## Mancon

> Does this include partial transformations?



I think it does. Just any transformation.

----------


## Arch

> I transformed into a car last night



That sounds fun, was someone in the car?

----------


## Mancon

> That sounds fun, was someone in the car?



Nope, but that is a good idea. Next time I transform into a car I will have someone hop in.

----------


## sharkanana

The only transformation I've done so far is:


*Spoiler* for _Explicit_: 



Grown my penis to 3 feet long and 3 or 4 inches thick.  I could feel the entire thing, it was pretty awesome.

----------


## Ilumirath

A demonic monstrosity. And then join all the creatures from my most terrifying nightmares.

----------


## Fredfredburger

Im always slender, muscular and have abs in many of my dreams where there is a mirror, but would that count as a transformation from myself in real life, who has the extra 5 pounds around his abs that doesn't want to go away.

----------


## AD0123

only thing I have been able to do is warewolf.

----------


## AlexHumva

What the heck is up with all the werewolves? Just, seriously, too many werewolves xD

Me, I rarely managed to transform into anything other than human; but I occasionally managed the 'no form' thing. Really hard, all things considered, as I use the rubbing hand method to stay aware that I'm dreaming.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I'm currently working on a Lucario form.

----------


## StephL

The werewolf theme is easier than other stuff, I guess, because you have a schema to draw on from books, films etc.
We have watched a man transform into one a lot of times before.
I tried an Arctic wolf for the TOTM once and only managed to get white fur grow out of me everywhere.
Then I woke up.

I'd like to transform into a dragon and fly about and burn down some stuff - also because it's big.
And I would love to try a little woods-fairy, too - with wings of course - gaining different perspectives. Or a butterfly or dragonfly.
Maybe one or the other of the aliens from the books I read, too!  ::alien::

----------


## Foxrally

Metamorphosis is one of my main long-term goals for lucid dreams. It's been my dream since I was 8 or 9 to turn into an animal and be a superhero (sort of like Beat Boy from Teen Titans).

----------


## Goldenspark

Although not lucid, I had a vivid the other night where I transformed into a robot with a rotating head that had machine guns blazing in all directions. Really weird transforming into that. I've always just been an observer until then.

----------

